# A few quick projects for a craft show



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a few new wine stoppers
View attachment 2925681


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

A few more


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very cool


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Very cool buddy.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those are some of the finest looking bottle stoppers I've ever seen! Congrats on excellent work and idea. They should be excellent sellers!! What is the price????? gb


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Good bull right there....nice work my friend.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys you are very kind ...I haven't set a price on them yet but I figure at the shows the plain Jane shapes and common woods will go for $6-$8 and the expensive exotic woods $12-$15. The carved ones take a lot more time and I haven't even thought about a price yet. They are out of relatively common and easy to get woods like canary,mesquite and bacote so it's mostly what it's worth in time. I will post a few more I finished early this morning in a minute


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are a few more tails....I broke one while finishing it and decided to make it look like its tail was bit off...a fisherman might get it...


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are two more specials....very time consuming and dificult for me to get right so I need to practice a lot more but for a first shot I was middle pleased


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Those look awesome dude!! I think the partially broke tail one looks great, it adds character to it IMO.


----------



## BGT (Mar 9, 2016)

boltmaster said:


> A few more


Very nice, think I'd link one of those for my wife and I. Pretty cool there's a woodworking forum on here.


----------

